# Non alcoholic drinks for Kids or Adults!



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Found this great website for family friendly mixed drinks. Yum!

http://www.recipegoldmine.com/bevnon/bevnon.html

Enjoy!
Liz


----------

